# How do you service the meter



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

How are you supposed to service the meter


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


>


This is better...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I would rip that **** down


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

B4T said:


>


I had one of those but I threw it out. I couldn't figure out where the battery was supposed to go. Must have been a defective one.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

B4T said:


>


Or, B4T, you could pull out your fancy new










and call Directv to complain.:laughing:


----------



## bullheimer (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

Simple, call Dish and demand that mf'r be put on the roof and some cars parked in the yard!


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

Simple, call Dish and demand that mf'r be put on the roof and some cars parked in the yard!


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Looks to me that ½ the dish is covered by the wall.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

The meter is serviced only by the power provider in these parts. But it's your S.E. cable, so fasten it correctly.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Whats there to service? THats the POCOs problem.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Unfortunately, here, we are responsible for servicing the meters. Overhead, underground, makes no difference.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

I'd be scared to even read the meter. Might get microwaved to death. :no:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

The utility crews out here would drop that thing in a moment if it renders the pan inaccessible. 
Those Dish guys are some true winners, the owner of a new build I just wired had them rough in the dish system . I knew it was down hill when a hispanic guy pulled to the job in an old Ford van with a flat tire. They should get premium reception however, he ran all his cable wires thru my holes with line voltage wiring.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Remove recovery chain from truck, hook to dish, hook other end to recovery hook on truck, shift into reverse, dish go bye bye :laughing:


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

You guys wouldn't rip out any dish.lol


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> The utility crews out here would drop that thing in a moment if it renders the pan inaccessible.
> Those Dish guys are some true winners, the owner of a new build I just wired had them rough in the dish system . I knew it was down hill when a hispanic guy pulled to the job in an old Ford van with a flat tire. They should get premium reception however, he ran all his cable wires thru my holes with line voltage wiring.


I had three Dish guys out to my house, one after the other because I kept firing them when they did things I didn't like and had warned them about. I told the dispatcher and all three (I won't even call them techs) that I was a low voltage technician and would NOT put up with a shoddy installation.
The fourth one made the grade, barely.  




Jlarson said:


> Remove recovery chain from truck, hook to dish, hook other end to recovery hook on truck, shift into reverse, dish go bye bye :laughing:


I would be too afraid they used real screws and pieces of the siding would come with it. It would end up on the ground though.



Elephante said:


> You guys wouldn't rip out any dish.lol


Wanna bet?


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

I had the same problems with comcrap. It ended up with me just doing all the wiring and only having the tech there to supply me with material....


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

LARMGUY said:


> I had three Dish guys out to my house, one after the other because I kept firing them when they did things I didn't like and had warned them about. I told the dispatcher and all three (I won't even call them techs) that I was a low voltage technician and would NOT put up with a shoddy installation.
> The fourth one made the grade, barely.


I had to come home early when my wife called to tell me the Dish Network installer was trying to drill holes in our hard wood floors to run the cables from the crawl space up to the tv locations in each room. 2 of the tvs are wall mounted. They were just going to drill a hole in front of the base board and surface mount it up the wall to the tv. Idiots! Is it that hard to cut in a low volt ring with a coax plate and run the cable inside the wall? He just acted as my apprentice the rest of the afternoon while I showed him how to do his job like a professional instead of a hack. He even commented how good it looked when we were finished. :jester:


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

btharmy said:


> Idiots! Is it that hard to cut in a low volt ring with a coax plate and run the cable inside the wall? :jester:


Even when they do put a low volt ring they put it up crooked and ALWAYS a different height than everything else.


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> ..... when a hispanic guy pulled to the job.....


Those damn Hispanics!:jester:


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

Problem with those guys they are not trained to do the quality work and they get paid by the job. The longer they take the less they make. I here them complain around here all the time about windshield time that they do not get paid for.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

LARMGUY said:


> I had three Dish guys out to my house, one after the other because I kept firing them when they did things I didn't like and had warned them about. I told the dispatcher and all three (I won't even call them techs) that I was a low voltage technician and would NOT put up with a shoddy installation.
> The fourth one made the grade, barely.
> 
> When I had my house built, I prewired all the phone and CATV. I installed plywood in the basement and had all wires terminated nice and neat. CATV installer shows up and cuts the 7 coax off the splitter and proceeds to drill 7 holes thru the the wall to the outside, underneath his main box, then up into his box. Needless to say, I was not happy with his install, so I ripped it out and rebuilt it. The next day I called the CATV company to complain. I asked for a supervisor to come to my house, inspect my work and reseal the box. Supervisor shows up, proceeds to tell me that they have had a lot of complaints about this tech. Supervisor inspects my work, reseals the box, says he is sorry and then makes me a job offer! NO THANK YOU!


----------



## wing nut (May 29, 2013)

Elephante said:


> You guys wouldn't rip out any dish.lol


You might not wanna bet anything valuable on that there Elliefauntay...


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

Ty Wrapp said:


> LARMGUY said:
> 
> 
> > I had three Dish guys out to my house, one after the other because I kept firing them when they did things I didn't like and had warned them about. I told the dispatcher and all three (I won't even call them techs) that I was a low voltage technician and would NOT put up with a shoddy installation.
> ...


----------

